# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Распространение Firefox 16 временно остановлено из-за проблемы с безопасностью

## Princess2012

Разработчики Mozilla Foundation вчера опубликовали бюллетень безопасности, из которого следует, что в браузере Firefox 16, который стал доступен во вторник, была обнаружена проблема, воспользовавшись которой можно получить список посещенных пользователем сайтов. На данный момент ссылка на загрузку с сайта Firefox удалена.

Уязвимость не затрагивает младшие версии браузера. Разработчики фонда уже работают над исправлением — выход обновлённой версии Firefox ожидается в течении двух дней. Для тех, кто успел обновиться до уязвимой версии, предлагается выполнить откат до версии 15.0.1.

На Mozilla Russia все ещё доступен Firefox 16 (14.00 МСК). Случаи эксплуатации уязвимости пока что неизвестны.

[Источник]

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Убунту - сегодня прилетело обновление 16.0.1
Таже версия на http://mozilla-russia.org/
Исправили!

----------

